# Extract Coffee



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Has anybody tried Dr Strange love from Extract?


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Me. I bought a bag from my visit to the London Coffee festival in April. Nice blend but I wouldn't buy it again for a while as I'm the sort of person who likes to try out different single Origins & blends from other roasters.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Grimley said:


> Me. I bought a bag from my visit to the London Coffee festival in April. Nice blend but I wouldn't buy it again for a while as I'm the sort of person who likes to try out different single Origins & blends from other roasters.


Is it a blend?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I think it is as they advertise their single origins on the webpage


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> I think it is as they advertise their single origins on the webpage


Colombia is a hybrid of Caturra so maybe they will extract evenly, I'm not fussed on blends though I might have a look at Hasbean


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

It is a blend.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Grimley said:


> Me. I bought a bag from my visit to the London Coffee festival in April. Nice blend but I wouldn't buy it again for a while as I'm the sort of person who likes to try out different single Origins & blends from other roasters.


I love trying different beans as well, prefer single origin if I'm honest


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Its a seasonal espresso so the make up changes constantly. This time It's not a blend In the usual sense of the word. It's a 'single estate', just two varietals from the same estate.

Blend usually refers to two or more completely different origin beans that have been blended.

For example here is a has bean offering that combines multiple varietals from the same estate:

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bolivia-elda-choquehuanca-washed

And Here's a blend:

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/1973-mk2-2016


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

The coffee dispensary in Cheltenham do Dr Strangelove as their standard house espresso. on a recent visit I was dubious of trying it at first as I thought it would come out tasting rather dark and bitter. However, it turned out to be really sweet and pretty tasty although there were not really any unusual or unique flavours. I can imagine it's the sort of coffee thats pretty easy to figure out and get dialed in.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Dr Strangelove, absolutely lovely thick, rich smooth, sweet, fruity lingering finish


----------



## MonkeyPuzzle (Jul 26, 2016)

That looks delicious.

Halfway through a bag of this myself, but using for brewed coffee at the moment because my machine is in a box while the kitchen gets done. No messing, straight down the line, medium-dark loveliness. Looking forward to working from home tomorrow and getting into the rest of it.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

MonkeyPuzzle said:


> That looks delicious.
> 
> Halfway through a bag of this myself, but using for brewed coffee at the moment because my machine is in a box while the kitchen gets done. No messing, straight down the line, medium-dark loveliness. Looking forward to working from home tomorrow and getting into the rest of it.


I agree it is a fantastic coffee, and very well roasted


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

owain said:


> Colombia is a hybrid of Caturra so maybe they will extract evenly, I'm not fussed on blends though I might have a look at Hasbean


everything is a blend to a greater or lesser extent think about it... heirloom anyone? even beans from the same plant will be at different stages of ripeness, altitude across a farm can be 100's of feet different the list goes on . blending at origin or blending at a roastery Is just a matter of perspective


----------

